

Hardly Working: Start-up Guys - Yrlec
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMmdl4VltD4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
jmjerlecki
"So the company you started 20 minutes ago already failed."

"Yeah it crashed 8 minutes ago."

Also I thought the name Brushfire was hilarious.

------
blhack
"We'll take it to South By, and get some Grilled Cheese"

...ouch. There also should have been at least 100 more .ly domains in there.

------
ricefield
Maybe people like this exist, but I have never worked with anyone like this
before. The ones actually building startups and raising VC money are better
than this... I hope

~~~
bcrescimanno
That's the point of satire and caricature--taking the small realities that we
see of this mentality every day and exploding into a parody of itself.

No, I've never seen people exactly like this--but I have seen tons of the
people who motivated the video.

------
trbecker
Posers posing. I see that a lot in the corporate world.

------
rhygar
Welcome to 2012.

